# Bitter Apple Spray



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone use Bitter apple spray? Does it work? Do you spray it before puppy comes home to prevent chewing of furniture etc? Also, anyone know where to get it in the Vancouver area? I've looked lots of places and no where seems to have it, maybe it has another name?

Thanks!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Bitter Apple spray works for a period of time then respraying is necessary. Both Pet Smart and Petco usually have it it stock. I've also used Fooey(?) and it works as well I think.


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

MacGyver actually didn't mind the taste at all, so it didn't work too well for us...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Love it, swear by it, used it with both dogs and works awesome!

You should be able to get it at Tisol, etc. Where exactly in the Vancouver area do you live? I used to live in Richmond (family is still there) and I'm pretty sure I bought it at Tisol. If worse comes to worse, I will ask my mom if she still has a bottle and you can have it  She doesn't need it anymore, Maddie doesn't chew random stuff anymore, she has grown out of it!

I would say not to spray it everywhere right away. See what little puppy is interested in that he should not be, and then spray. Also, if you're spraying on light colored fabric make sure you test a little bit first. It turned a little spot of my white throw rug yellowish.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I use it all the time. I even spray my daughters feet and legs so Ginger wont bite her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It definitely depends on the dog. A lot of people here say it works great for them, but then others, like me, have found it next to useless. Really strong hot sauce works MUCH better for us. I pit it directly on things like electrical cords, and if it's something that could be stained by it, I put it on a cloth and pin the cloth to the item. The lingering odor seems to last a long time. Even when the cloth has been removed, Kodi has NEVER gone back to an item that I've treated this way.

...New things, all bets are off!<g>


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

these type of products can work . The best way to use them is to first put some of the product on the dogs mouth. Then put some of it on the item or area that you want them to avoid. They are no substitute for training though. It's better to teach them to leave things or not go into certain areas.


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your advice! And Thank-you Natalie, that is so generous. We actually found it at petsmart though! Thanks for the offer...hopefully it will work! We'll see on Saturday!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck. My Hav hates it, so after awhile I only had to fake that I was spraying it on something and he'd stay away. You may find that works for you, too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Yes it Works!*

When Dexter was a puppy...if he was chewing on something we do not approve of, the apple spray came out and I sprayed the object while Dexter was watching me....of course, Dexter would go a smell it and that is all it took!

We also gave Dexter something else to chew on and praised Dexter once he was playing with his toys.


----------



## ITuckerI (Dec 23, 2009)

I tired using it but Tucker just went up and licked it, same with the potty training spray... He will lick anything lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:


----------

